# Les dimanches à la con



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2009)

Je me souviens de la lumière, à flot à travers les rideaux trop blancs, de ces lumières d'hivers froide et impitoyable qui vous martèlent le crâne et les paupières closes jusqu'à ce que vous finissiez, vaincu, par vous réveiller vraiment, le cheveux en bataille et l'humeur lourde.

Je me souviens de l'ennui, du temps plus long des dimanches, à errer - les jouets amenés, jamais les bons parce que c'était ceux de vendredi soir, pas ceux de maintenant, pourquoi je n'ai pas pris ceux de maintenant, bon sang ?!

Et repasser la cassette pour la millième fois, chantonner tout bas...
_Et le roi des cons, sur son trône, il est français, ça j'en suis sûr...
_
Finir dans un coin, avec un bouquin, qu'est-ce que j'ai pu bouffer comme bouquins, le dimanche.

_Gare au gori-i-i-i-illeuh !

_Et puis, l'heure de manger, papa qui a fait des épinards ou de la purée de vraies pommes de terre et la fierté de lui faire plaisir, de ne pas bouffer comme les autres mômes qui n'aiment pas ça, les épinards, qui ne connaissent que la Mousseline, les pauvres ! Petit militantisme élitiste de l'estomac pour pas trop cher, quand même_.

La maman des poissons, elle a l'oeil tout rond,
On ne la voit jamais froncer les sourcils
Ses petits l'aiment bien, elle est bien gentille
Et moi je l'aime bien...
...Avec du citron.
_
Cette après-midi, on va au parc Pierre !
Ouais !
Trop bien, le parc Pierre, c'est grand, il y a des toboggans géants et un fort de cow-boys en bois au bout, on y entre par une petite porte, t'as l'impression d'un endroit secret, personne ne connaît, même le dimanche...

(J'y suis retourné au parc Pierre, un vrai dimanche à la con pour le coup.
Les toboggans géants ont été démontés, le fortin aussi, remplacé par des aires sécurisées avec les mêmes contentions à mômes en plastique et acier criard que dans tous les parcs du monde...
La déprime.)

Demain, c'est lundi,
Demain y a école et je n'ai pas trop fait mes devoirs mais je suis assis au fond, la maîtresse ne me verra peut-être pas, c'est pas grave, je vais juste pas bien dormir cette nuit mais je ne veux pas y penser, pas encore.

Demain, je serais grand, ce sera moi l'adulte, ce sera à moi de connaître comment on va au parc Pierre et comment on fait la vraie purée pas les horreurs en sachet, ce sera à moi de laisser traîner mes cassettes et de sourire en les entendant les fredonner.
Mais je ne veux pas y penser, pas encore.

Aujourd'hui, c'est dimanche, un dimanche à la con.
Un dimanche à la con qui ne devrait jamais finir...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Novembre 2009)

Autant que je m'en souvienne, les "dimanches à la con" n'existaient pas quand j'étais mioche ... et ça remonte loin !
Le dimanche on se levait vers 7 heures ... toilette et petit déjeuner (un vrai petit déjeuner avec cacao et grosses tartines beurrées à la confiture non light !) en famille ... on en profitait pour discuter un max et vers 9 H on s'habillait comme des pingouins pour aller à la messe (mon père s'en fichait, mais il nous accompagnait par respect pour ma mère qui était catho pratiquante ...) - la messe de 10H était une "grand messe" en latin et tout et tout ... avec mon frère, on cachait des BD's dans nos missels et on rigolait bien ... la messe finissait vers 11H15 et on allait prendre un verre au cercle paroissial juste en face de l'église.  Là, je retrouvais des copains de classe pour quelques parties de baby foot.
Vers 12H30 on rentrait à la maison et tout le monde participait à la préparation du repas (Hé ouais, y'avait pas de micro-ondes en ce temps-là).
A 15H, mon pote passait à la maison et on lisait des Bob Morane en écoutant la radio et en attendant avec impatience le film de 17H ... toujours un 20th Century Fox de style épopée aventureuse qu'on regardait tous ensemble avec délectation... A 19 H, repas du soir et un petit coup de devoirs et de leçons jusque 21H et le dimanche était bouclé sans internet, sans PC ni Mac, sans GSM, sans séries américaines hémoglobineuses et surtout, sans le sentiment d'avoir perdu son temps ou de s'être ennuyé...
Je conçois que ça fasse bien rigoler à l'heure actuelle, mais parfois je les regrette, ces dimanches "tout en famille" durant lesquels le temps s'écoulait au rythme de la grande horloge du salon ... mais j'ai eu la chance d'avoir une jeunesse rêvée, remplie d'amour et de compréhension réciproque et cela, je ne l'oublierai jamais ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h58 ----------

Pour répondre à "certains", la période dont je parle se situe bien après le "front populaire" et pour être plus précis, couvre les années de 1955 à environ 1962 ... arf ! 
... sacré bande de nases va !:love:

ps : maintenant, pour vous rassurer, je suis comme tout le monde : les "dimanches de merde" je connais aussi !!!!!:rateau::love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Novembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]7zB0RygrYy8[/YOUTUBE]


:style:


----------



## stephaaanie (15 Novembre 2009)

Le dimanche, pas de place pour l'ennui. 
J'arrive dans la cuisine et jette un oeil sceptique sur le gros poulet qui décongèle depuis la veille dans l'évier. Je le revois gambader (ça gambade un poulet?) dans le p'tit champ juste derrière la maison, je le revois pendu par les pattes sous le hangar quelques semaines plus tard avant que mamie ne le saigne à mains nues d'un habile coup de canif. Beurk. 
Je chasse vite fait ces images, mais le placard à petit-dèj est au-dessus de l'évier et je suis petite alors faut grimper sur le rebord en évitant de basculer dedans, avec le poulet. 
Poussée d'adrénaline dominicale... Ouf, encore gagné. Je peux déjeuner.

Un peu plus tard, on est des léopards, des lions ou des panthères. Les escaliers sont une cascade, et le bureau une tanière. Puis on joue aux Extra-animals. Le camion éléphant est impressionnant mais c'est jamais moi qui l'ait. Normal, je suis la fille. M'en fout, je reviendrai y jouer en cachette.
Ca commence à sentir le poulet rôti et on entend "A taaaable". 
Le poulet du jardin est énorme et délicieux avec ses p'tites patates autour. Parfois au dessert, y'a même des Quadro© qui remplacent les habituels Mamie Nova ou les Fructos.

Des fois, ça crie un peu, des serviettes volent dans tous les sens. Et c'est plutôt rigolo, même si faut pas le montrer.

L'après-midi, tournée des mamies. J'aime pas trop car faut être sage. Y'a plein de bonnes choses sur la table mais la gourmandise est un pêché qui peut t'envoyer griller en enfer. Alors faut pas en reprendre, même quand on t'en propose.
J'préfère les balades en forêt, même quand il fait froid. Ca sent bon, y'a plein de choses à observer, on peut jouer et on rentre crevé pour le dîner.

20 ans plus tard, les dimanches ont pris une autre tournure. 
C'est à la va-comme-j'te-pousse. Une espèce d'encombrante liberté.
J'veux des contraintes, bordel !


----------



## KARL40 (15 Novembre 2009)

Moi j'aime bien le dimanche ...
On se laisse vivre, on se remet de son samedi soir ...
Parfait pour regarder un film, écouter un disque ...
Sauf depuis que certains veulent en faire un jour pour consommer
de plus ... 
Et là le dimanche deviendra un jour comme un autre ...

[YOUTUBE]NhdOQ5BnBys[/YOUTUBE]

Connerie de système ...


----------



## boodou (15 Novembre 2009)

à voir ou revoir, _L'argent de poche_ de François Truffaut  
(chanson : _les enfants s'ennuient le dimanche_, Charles Trenet)

[YOUTUBE]W5Z1Txg5J3c&feature[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (16 Novembre 2009)

Les dimanches à la con ça n'existe pas quand on habite dans une région au climat accueillant et quand on a la volonté de se bouger un peu le cul.


----------



## yvos (16 Novembre 2009)

Le dimanche à la con n'en étaient pas forcément à l'époque, effectivement&#8230;généralement, ça commençait tôt&#8230;descente hésitante de l'escalier, contact des pieds nus sur le carrelage froid, attente du réveil des autres. Parce que forcément, c'est pas parce que tu as décidé de te lever que tout le monde te suit . Parfois, il y avait l'option "enfilage dans le pied d'une aiguille laissée malencontreusement à la surface de la moquette ", histoire de mettre un peu de nerfs et de décibels dans la maisonnée. C'est douloureux, mais au moins, tout le monde descend fissa, robe de chambre ou pas.

Donc petit déjeuner n'importe comment et préparation du sac pour aller...._aufoute_ :rose:, qu'il vente, qu'il neige, pleuve  ou tsunamise. Passé peu glorieux, je sais, mais je fais avec et je crois en être sorti.

Taper de la baballe bêtement, répéter des exercices stupides pour faire plaisir à un entraîneur visiblement tout à fait en phase avec la qualité de ces exercices  , puis retour, généralement exténué, couvert de boue et plein de croutes, à la case (ou plutôt maison) départ pour s'affaler devant&#8230;_Telefoute_:rose: . 

Re-la honte . Monument culturel du dimanche matin. En jogging, siouplait :style: (on fait pas les choses à moitié). Le repas se prépare, quelque part dans la maison mais, bon peu importe, c'est bientôt le bilan des buts de la soirée passée (attention, pas la redif de la playmate de Colaro, hein), attention les mirettes. 

Généralement rosbeef ou un truc approchant - 7 parts de rigueur. Le dessert et hop!, fini le repas qui traîne en longueur&#8230;c'est reparti pour l'aventure&#8230;donc soit, parfois, la télé avec la F1 pour faire une sieste et tenter une communion spirituelle avec papa :love: (jamais compris que les écuries automobiles financent aussi lourdement le sommeil dominical), soit, plus fréquemment,  _refoute_. Je sais, c'est vraiment la te-hon. Mais là, c'est plus drôle: c'est les grands qui jouent, il y a la buvette avec des sodas qui piquent, les minettes des bleds contre qui joue Notre équipe, mon frère :love: qui brille au milieu de ces mollusques et surtout, la bagarre de la semaine&#8230;mouvements approximatifs, insultes colorées, que du bon. Généralement, ça se finit au troquet à aligner des demi , pour les grands, à faire des _bébifoute_ dans la fumée étouffante pour nous &#8230;de toutes façons, tout le monde se prépare au somment hebdomadaire, le moment tant attendu&#8230;on sent la pression monter&#8230;18h&#8230;18h30&#8230;deux, trois gamelles, des rateaux, les esprits s'échauffent &#8230;18h50&#8230;'tain mais qu'est tu fous vindious barre toi , tu vas louper ce que t'as attendu toute la semaine&#8230;course effrenée jusqu'au poste télé&#8230;le générique&#8230;au bord de l'exaste&#8230;

Anne Sinclair apparaît....:love: :love:

Le rayon de soleil de mes 10 000 dimanches à la con.

ps: vous pouvez échanger foute avec construction de _ cabane_ (sans t_élécabane_ ni _bébicabane_, bien sûr), _pêche_, ou _ballade en forêt_.


----------



## Romuald (16 Novembre 2009)

Les dimanches n'étaient pas à la con, ils étaient à la campagne, chez le grand-père. 
Et ils commençaient le samedi en fin d'après-midi, quand on prenait la 2CV pour s'y rendre. Ce qui était con c'est que, seul garçon de trois enfants, c'était moi qui me prenait la place du milieu, sur la barre, généreusement rembourrée par un coussin qui ne faisait plus d'effet au bout de 10 minutes, et le trajet durait trois quarts d'heure. On arrivait par une route minuscule qui traversait de grands prés coupés par un ruisseau, suffisamment puissant toutefois pour faire tourner un moulin à eau.
Les dimanches étaient toujours les mêmes : réveillés le matin par la tante qui purgeait le Godin des cendres de la nuit, on filait rapidement après le p'tit déj dans 'le champ', une friche qui jouxtait la maison où avec les cousins cousines on grimpait aux arbres , jouait aux pirates, aux gendarmes et aux voleurs, à cache-cache pendant que 'les grands' passaient la tondeuse, préparaient le BBQ, ou refaisaient le monde autour d'un alcool incertain dans la fumée des gauloises et des gitanes. L'après-midi, on reprenait les jeux du matin, les plus courageux lavaient (mal) les voitures des adultes pour 20 centimes vite transformés en carambars au bar-tabac-épicerie-boulangerie-mercerie de la place de l'église, et le soir on rentrait, déjà en pyjama dans la voiture, pour se coucher dès que rentrés.

Aujourd'hui le grand-père est mort et la maison vendue. Passant dans le coin il y a dix ans, j'ai fait le détour pour humer la madeleine. 
J'aurais pas du.
La maison est toujours la, mais 'le champ' est devenu un lotissement de maisons toutes pareilles, la route minuscule s'est vue gratifiée d'un rond-point pour permettre aux énormes quatquat de se rendre aisément au golf de luxe qui s'est installé à la place du moulin à eau et des prés qui l'entouraient, la place de l'église est transformée en parking. 

Et le dimanche je passe la tondeuse dans les 150 m² de jardin de mon pavillon de banlieue.

Dimanche à la con !


----------



## Philippe (17 Novembre 2009)

À cette époque, les dimanches étaient des jours privilégiés  c'étaient les années '60, nous n'avions pas de télévision mais je me souviens encore très bien de ce gros poste TSF où chaque dimanche soir (j'avais une bonne dizaine d'années :king j'écoutais _Dimanche Musique_, de Jacques Mercier et Stéphane Steeman. Apprentissage de l'humour belge ; auto-dérision : parodie ... autorisation de 23 heures aussi. Cette émission a "formé" celui que je j'allais devenir, autant que l'intégrale de Jules Verne que j'avais déjà dévorée à cet âge 
En 1969, mes parents se sont décidés à acheter une télévision ; 21 juillet oblige ... autre grand souvenir. Puis il y a eu l'enregistreur à bandes (c'était un Akai, le _nec plus ultra_ de l'époque) ; puis la hifi ; puis les soirées entre potes ; puis la vidéo ; puis l'ordinateur ; puis internet ; le téléphone portable ; le GPS. Mais les dimanches avaient disparu 
Tiens, ça me fait penser que ça doit faire 10 ans que je n'ai plus pris de vacances.

Vive l'émancipation, et vive la technologie, qui nous libère de contraintes passéistes, routinières et répétitives !!!


----------



## Sindanárië (20 Novembre 2009)

Au vu des "âges" présent sur ce fil, tu m'étonnes qu'ils devaient pas s'ennuyer : ils regardaient tous Thé Dansant de J.Martin avec l'excellentissime orchestre de Robert Quibel  


De vieux chnoks en gestation, déjà à l'époque


----------



## r e m y (20 Novembre 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Au vu des "âges" présent sur ce fil, tu m'étonnes qu'ils devaient pas s'ennuyer : ils regardaient tous Thé Dansant de J.Martin avec l'excellentissime orchestre de Robert Quibel
> 
> 
> De vieux chnoks en gestation, déjà à l'époque



ET MINUTE le JEUNOT!
Tu oublies qu'on attaquait dès le matin avec le Petit Rapporteur, qu'on enchainait avec l'Ecole des Fans, avant d'avoir le dessert du Thé Dansant...

Mais à cette époque on n'était déjà plus tout jeune!

Non quand on était jeune, le Dimanche midi c'était la Séquence du téléspectateur! et l'après-midi, Monsieur Cinéma!


Bon maintenant que le gamin est recadré, revenons à ce sujet passionnant... un Dimanche de con

Moi, eprsonnellement, ce que j'ai toujours trouvé de plus con, dans le Dimanche, c'est que le lendemain c'est lundi!!!


----------



## Sindanárië (20 Novembre 2009)

ah, ça... le progrès... un vrai mélodrame... la vieillesse s'éternise à pourrir sur pied.
Faut arrêter de recadrer les jeunes, les vieux : au vu des résultats vous devriez largement vous écraser : c'est soit vous êtes bien incompétents, soit c'est de de l'arnaque de votre part et vaudrait mieux la boucler  Facile de faire la morale quand vous montrez le mauvais exemple bande de vieux incontinents 

Car n'oubliez pas : pour vous, les viocs, le recadrage en sapin risque de ne pas être d'équerre, juste pour se marrer. Voir si on vous recycle pas en compost pour jardins publics pour nous rattraper de la pollution que vous nous léguez bandes de vieux sales


----------



## r e m y (20 Novembre 2009)

Mouais, ben y'a pas qu'des Dimanches à la con..... quand on lit ça, une conclusion s'impose: le vendredi de nos jours, c'est pas mal non plus!


----------



## Sindanárië (20 Novembre 2009)

Ouais nous on est rassuré : à ton âge, on auras bientôt l'épitaphe sur ta mauvaise foi


----------



## Romuald (20 Novembre 2009)

A propos de recadrer, et si tu nous les racontais aussi bien que tu dessines, tes dimanches à la con de jeune ?


----------



## Sindanárië (20 Novembre 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> A propos de recadrer, et si tu nous les racontais aussi bien que tu dessines, tes dimanches à la con de jeune ?


tu veux vraiment savoir ? je ne suis pas sur que la modération laisse ce témoignage bien longtemps


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Novembre 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Car n'oubliez pas : pour vous, les viocs, le recadrage en sapin risque de ne pas être d'équerre,



Arfff !!!! on t'attendra pour prendre un "ver" ensemble !!!!


----------



## Sindanárië (21 Novembre 2009)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Arfff !!!! on t'attendra pour prendre un "ver" ensemble !!!!


yesss ça c'est excellent


----------



## new in mac (21 Novembre 2009)

Pour moi, qui ai 14 ans, le Dimanche c'est juste dormir plus que les autres jours aller chez quelqu'un de la famille ou rester chez soi à se dire que le lendemain c'est lundi...


----------



## boodou (22 Novembre 2009)

new in mac a dit:


> Pour moi, qui ai 14 ans, le Dimanche c'est juste dormir plus que les autres jours aller chez quelqu'un de la famille ou rester chez soi à se dire que le lendemain c'est lundi...



ça va rester comme ça encore un paquet d'années  

Bon dimanche à tous


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2009)

Une bonne tartiflette paroissiale aujoud'hui avec intermède d'airs d'accordéon d'après- guerre. Pourquoi pas de temps en temps ?


----------



## Bassman (22 Novembre 2009)

Dimanches à la con,
jamais les mêmes,
juste un de plus.


----------



## Luc G (23 Novembre 2009)

J'avais oublié ce fil quand je suis parti cet après-midi faire un tour sur les petites routes des Corbières, profiter de quelques plages de soleil pour voir flamber les vignes, au moins celles qui ne sont pas trop dégarnies. C'était un bonheur simple, juste la beauté des choses, de la nature mais aussi de la nature revue par l'homme, pas toujours et pas seulement le "vilain", parfois aussi, l'artiste volontaire ou non.

Et en retombant sur ce fil, ce dimanche à la con m'en rappelle des chapelets d'autres : ces balades que je fais aujourd'hui en famille, que je faisais plus jeune en heureuse compagnie et celles que je faisais avec mes parents il y a déjà longtemps. Souvent nous partions sans vraiment savoir où nous allions. Plus d'une fois, sur les chemins parfois cahoteux pour ne pas dire plus de la Lozère, surtout à l'époque, il fallait reculer, nous avions atteint sinon le bout du monde, du moins le bout d'un monde.

Des années, des dizaines d'années plus tard, je fais presque pareil. Si c'est moins souvent que je dois rebrousser chemin, ces parcours en zig-zag des dimanches, je les célèbre toujours, maillant la carte de circonvolutions erratiques.

C'était, une fois encore, un dimanche à la campagne.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Novembre 2009)

Luc G a dit:


> J'avais oublié ce fil quand je suis parti cet après-midi faire un tour sur les petites routes des Corbières, profiter de quelques plages de soleil pour voir flamber les vignes, au moins celles qui ne sont pas trop dégarnies. C'était un bonheur simple, juste


T'as de la chance ... moi c'était les terrils entre Roubaix et Tourcoing et les ballades le long du canal si gris et si terne qu'il a fini par se pendre (dixit le grand Jacques ...) ... mais chez nous, on avait de l'imagination : on gravissait l'Everest et on naviguait sur l'Amazone et même quand on rentrait chez nous charbonnés comme des diables (en pierre qui décrochent les nuages ... re-dixit le grand Jacques), on était fiers de ce qu'on avait fait ...
50 ans après, ils sont encore là, fièrement dressés ou alanguis, y'a juste moins de péniches sur le canal ... et le bonheur dans tout ça, c'est que j'y redécouvre à chaque fois une sacrée poésie ... de celle qui remonte du fin fond des âges à la force des bras de nos ancêtres !!!!!
Celui qui dit que le Nord n'est pas une magnifique région ne sait pas voir ni regarder avec le coeur !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2009)

Quand j'étais gosse, le samedi midi, c'était poisson pané. Des rectangles d'un beau jaune doré, bien croustillants, avec du poisson dedans.
(Aujourd'hui, je sais que c'est du colin d'Alaska, rien que ça.)
Souvent.

Maintenant, le poisson pané, c'est le dimanche midi.
Souvent aussi.
Et il n'est plus rectangulaire, il est en forme de poisson - une sorte de conflit des générations.
Sans arrêtes.

Grand-père, son poisson, il allait le chercher tout seul. Et pas à la ligne, directement dans la mer - un_ man to fish_ brutal, direct. Koh Lanta en Vendée, sans les caméras et sans les jeux à la con. Un vrai poisson, pas pané.
Il avait toute une collection de fusils sous-marins accrochés au mur au-dessus de la cheminé, quinze histoires terribles pour chacun et une cicatrice en mâchoire de requin sur un mollet, parole !
Quand j'y repense...

Quand j'y repense, moi, j'étais le Duddley des films de chez Disney - vous savez, le petit gros, binoclard, sympa mais trouillard, toujours planqué dans un coin, avec un bouquin, au chaud, aventurier comme un navet et replié dans sa coquille... Maigre comme un coucou et pas de lunettes, mais Duddley quoi.
A côté du monde.
Alors la voile ou la chasse sous-marine - hein ? 
De loin.

Malgré tout ce en quoi je crois, Grand-père, si tu lis ça, où que tu sois, ben désolé, j'étais con, voilà. On en reparlera.
Ou pas.
Merde !

C'est quoi, déjà ?
_No remorse, no regrets !_
Ouais, c'est ça. 

Tout ça pour quoi ?
Ce dimanche, après le poisson pané, j'ai emmené les gosses au ciné. On a crevé de chaud, le film était bête à pleurer et en attendant les métros, on a joué à se chatouiller, à se courir après, à dada sur mon bidet...
L'après-midi, quoi, passée comme ça.
Et puis, retour à la maison, les devoirs, le bain, la routine - et, bordel, arrête de taper sur ton frère, sinon la D.S., je la confisque !

J'ai appelé mes parents, les gosses leur ont parlé un peu, ils veulent des aquariums pour Noël - des trucs comme celui que j'ai acheté pour l'anniversaire d'un copain du grand, un machin en plastique, t'as un sachet avec des oeufs, des larves, qui deviennent des espèces de plumes d'1.5 cm qui frétillent - "Les monstres marins" ça s'appelle et ma mère qui adore ce genre de trucs à trouvé ça génial !
Le week-end prochain, on ira à Berck se foutre à l'eau avec Papa, bouffer des moules et se marrer des regards ahuris des frileux.

Ouais !
Dégage, Duddley ! Tu les auras pas, ces deux là.
Sans déconner.

Bref.
Je les regarde grandir et vivre leurs dimanches à la con à eux.
Je suis heureux.


----------



## Luc G (23 Novembre 2009)

Il y avait aussi les dimanches à la maison : les bouquins qui m'emportaient l'après-midi entière dont je sortais en tanguant comme si en suivant les héros de Jules Verne ou ceux de René Guilot, j'avais désappris à marcher.

Et, plus tard (parce que la télé, je l'ai vu arriver ), outre la séquence du spectateur déjà citée, les merveilles du Théâtre de la Jeunesse de Claude Santelli : Jules Verne encore (la magie des "Indes noires"), la comtesse de Ségur, Rabelais, Dickens, Hugo, etc. et Santelli lui-même présentant, le feu dans les yeux, ces oeuvres qu'on dit classiques.

Parfois, c'était, déjà, des séries américaines  : "Capitaine Troy" qui nous amenaient dans les îles du Pacifique (pas dans les hôpitaux, à cette époque encore qu'on a eu Janique Aimée, l'infirmière culte des années 60  mais ça c'était le soir).

Le dimanche, c'était aussi la messe le matin, les repas de famille souvent chez mes grands-parents à l'autre bout de la "ville" de l'autre côté de l'usine. Parce que même en Lozère, il y avait l'usine qui, même le dimanche, fumait dans ce fin fond de France dont je n'ai jamais pu me détacher. Après le repas, si je restais chez mes grands-parents, c'était souvent d'interminables parties de rami, puis, plus tard de belote. Quand je rejoue aux cartes aujourd'hui, elles tissent un fil ininterrompu jusqu'à l'enfance : le rami, la belote puis le tarot quand j'étais pensionnaire les dimanches où je restais au bahut, le tarot encore mais plus le dimanche, le soir à la cité universitaire. Ce n'était plus le rami des très anciens dimanches mais il y avait quand même cette vacance des choses, ce temps suspendu.

Je n'ai jamais vendangé (en Lozère ) mais depuis que je fréquente les pays du sud, je sais ce qu'est un dimanche pour un vendangeur : un cep qui manque et qu'on n'a donc pas à cueillir. Le dimanche, c'est un vide mais un vide qui attend seulement de se remplir de nous, un vide qui souvent ce qui restera plein quand le reste sera oublié comme ces cheminées de volcan pointant leur basalte noir au Puy ou ailleurs quand a disparu le cône qui les entourait.

Je n'ai pas trop à me plaindre de la donne jusqu'ici : j'ai eu de beaux jeux.


----------



## r e m y (24 Novembre 2009)

wahou... j'ai d'abord cru que je m'étais trompé de site et était arrivé par erreur sur poesie-generation.com!

Mais non, c'est bien PonkHead, TheBig (qui se fait trop rare en ces parages), Bassou, ... et tous les éminents membres du Bar.

Ils sont venus, ils sont tous là! et quelle prose! Mazette! Totor Hugo n'a qu'à bien se tenir, la relève est là! le prochain Goncours aussi, à n'en pas douter, dusse-t-il chiffonner les oreilles sensibles d"Eric Raoult...

Rien que pour des contributions de cette qualité, je remercie celui qui a inventé les Dimanches où on s'est tellement fait chier!

Merci à toi Dimanche-man! (pour mon petit neveu, tout se qui a été créé n'a pu l'être que par un "man" dédié à cet objet, à ce concept.... je crois que ça a commencé avec l'inventeur des poissons panés CroustiBat, nécessairement inventés, selon lui, par BatMan)


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Novembre 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> ... tout se qui a été créé n'a pu l'être que par un "man" dédié à cet objet, à ce concept....




:style: :style: :style:


----------



## NED (22 Décembre 2009)

En ce moment dans ma vie le dimanche à la con, c'est celui où ont doit partir en banlieue pour bouffer chez les parents.
Si nous partons le samedi en dormant là-bas c'est bien plus aisé, mais non le samedi on veut faire des trucs à nous, pas avec la belle-mère.

Donc levé le dimanche aux aurores avec les gamins qui sont complètement stones de leur semaine d'école et de nounou (1,5ans et 4 ans). Pas vraiment le temps de laver tout le monde, ni de prendre un ptit déjeuner digne de ce nom, l'ami Richorée repassera en 2ème semaine hein...:mouais:

On se tape la circulation jusqu'au 78 par l'A86. 
A oui le trajet : Charenton>Maurepas
Ca à l'air peinard sur le papier mais cela peut devenir un vrai cauchemar.

Arrivée à la bourre évidement. Le rôti est cramé et belle maman gueule déjà parce-que Beau-papa bricole encore dans le jardin et qu'il faut bouffer.
La petite chiale pendant le repas car elle est crevée, à 13H30 elle fatigue depuis 8H00 du mat.
Bon, elle mange rapidos et c'est PapaNedouille qui doit louper une partie du repas pour installer le lit parapluie en déplaçant les meubles. Bref, la petite fait sa sieste.
_Une petite trève cool avec le café?_
QUE NENI !!!
Il y a toujours un coup de main a passer à Beau-Papa qui a besoin de main d'oeuvre pour une bricole à faire. Ca devait prendre 5 minutes et on y passe l'apres-midi.

On essaye de pas trop traîner pour rentrer, mais ma femme et sa maman on oublié de se raconter des choses dont elles parlent toute l'année et qui ont besoin d'une analyse pendant plusieurs heures (des sujets hautement philosophiques hein, du genre comment on habille les enfants pour l'hiver ou bien pourquoi la cousine à acheté un meuble de cuisine rouge) 

Donc le retour se fait attendre, vers 18h30 on arrive a rassembler les troupes. On part, mais beau-papa court derrière la voiture car on a oublié de prendre des noix et salades du jardin et du bois pour la cheminée! ....C'est dommage notre coffre est juste blindé de merdes que belle maman à refilé à sa fille, entremêlées dans les poussettes et les manteaux.

On se retrouve vite dans les bouchons des retours de week-end vers 19H15 en plein coincé dans le tunnel de Fresnes. Les enfants n'en peuvent plus, "c'est quand qu'on arrive?"
Heureusement les CDs de Henry Dès et du Roi Lion nous sauvent la mise. Un vrai plaisir quand on les à déjà ecouté 57 fois dans la semaine! 

Arrivé à la maison 20H00, vider la caisse à toute berzingue, faire manger les gamins, pyjama, au lit au plus vite car école demain. A 20h45 on est morts devant un navet du dimanche soir, mais on s'en fout on va s'endormir devant avant qu'il finisse.

Voilà, je vous l'ai fait en résumé très court, il y a plein de détails qui foirent aussi ce genre de dimanches.
En tous cas ces Dimanches là, ca me gave bien.


----------



## r e m y (23 Décembre 2009)

NED a dit:


> ....
> On se tape la circulation jusqu'au 78 par l'A86.
> A oui le trajet : Charenton>Maurepas
> Ca à l'air peinard sur le papier mais cela peut devenir un vrai cauchemar.
> ....



Et dans le même instant je suis persuadé que des habitants de Maurepas se lèvent également aux aurores pour aller rendre visite à la "belle" famille à Charenton!

On devrait créer un site Internet d'échange permettant d'optimiser les trajets!
Toi tu vas voir les beaux parents de la famille Maurepasienne à Charenton, pendant qu'eux vont voir tes beaux parents à Maurepas!

Elle est pas belle mon idée?


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Décembre 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> Et dans le même instant je suis persuadé que des habitants de Maurepas se lèvent également aux aurores pour aller rendre visite à la "belle" famille à Charenton!
> 
> On devrait créer un site Internet d'échange permettant d'optimiser les trajets!
> Toi tu vas voir les beaux parents de la famille Maurepasienne à Charenton, pendant qu'eux vont voir tes beaux parents à Maurepas!
> ...



ou un site d'échange de beaux-parents...


----------



## tatouille (25 Décembre 2009)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> T'as de la chance ... moi c'était les terrils entre Roubaix et Tourcoing et les ballades le long du canal si gris et si terne qu'il a fini par se pendre (dixit le grand Jacques ...) ... mais chez nous, on avait de l'imagination : on gravissait l'Everest et on naviguait sur l'Amazone et même quand on rentrait chez nous charbonnés comme des diables (en pierre qui décrochent les nuages ... re-dixit le grand Jacques), on était fiers de ce qu'on avait fait ...
> 50 ans après, ils sont encore là, fièrement dressés ou alanguis, y'a juste moins de péniches sur le canal ... et le bonheur dans tout ça, c'est que j'y redécouvre à chaque fois une sacrée poésie ... de celle qui remonte du fin fond des âges à la force des bras de nos ancêtres !!!!!
> Celui qui dit que le Nord n'est pas une magnifique région ne sait pas voir ni regarder avec le coeur !



ou il n'a pas de radiateur


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2009)

Quand j'étais gamin, les dimanches se passaient à courir les champs. A faire les zouaves avec des trucs qui vus d'ici pourraient faire croire à une enfance passée quelque part entre les années 30 et 50. Aller jouer dans les décharges avec des pétards (ceux qui font "boum" pas ceux qui font rigoler), rouler à vélo jusqu'aux genoux dans les prés inondés, faire de l'escrime avec ces fleurets mouchetés dans le manoir (ah ce manoir, quelle histoire !), tirer à la carabine à plomb, rentrer tout crottés des chemins gadouilleux : ça c'était l'hiver. Mais pour être plus contemporain je viendrais mettre en miroir les dimanches d'été : la piscine, les parties resquillées à l'allume-gaz sur les premiers jeux électroniques de bistrot, les premières booms. Et aussi tout ce qu'offre cette saison reine à la campagne : aller rejoindre les moissonneurs, se faire embarquer dans les remorques, cueillir les prunes etc. Jamais d'ennui. Sans cesse un jour espéré ce dimanche. Jamais un dimanche à la con : le grand terrain de jeux commençait juste devant la porte.

Le dimanche d'ennui, pesant, bref le dimanche à la con je l'ai découvert une fois arrivé en ville. Le stress des devoirs de lycée pour le lundi matin qu'on a pas envie de faire, la ville morte de grisaille. Et toute sortie "au vert" conditionnée à la voiture, avec des parents inorganisés finissant par se décider à partir vers 16 heures pour divaguer plus d'une heure en bagnole afin de se trouver un petit coin de campagne triste pour une promenade trop courte. _"Je hais les dimanches"_ chantait Piaf. Oui il y avait souvent de quoi les haïr à cette époque.

Quand j'étais étudiant les dimanches n'étaient pas les jours les plus exaltants mais ça s'est amélioré. Il y avait quand même toujours une expo à aller visiter, une connaissance qui faisait un truc chez elle et m'invitait ou alors quelque chose à préparer pour les cours. Et puis quand on travaille pour financer ses études, même à temps partiel, on prend déjà un rythme où le week-end commence à s'apprécier.

Mais il est sûr que c'est une fois "entré dans la vie active" - comme on disait déjà (!) jadis - que j'ai de plus en plus apprécié mes dimanches, ou plutôt mes week-end. 
Depuis quelques années mes dimanches à la con sont devenus très rares. Dans mes dimanches il y vient souvent l'amitié et un projet commun qui s'y tisse à travers les arbres, les bottes pleines de boue ou les frondaisons généreuses, les verres de vin ou les pommiers en fleurs. Comme quand j'étais môme. Mais cette vie de plein-air retrouvé possède quelque chose en plus que la maturité rend précieuse parce qu'on en connait désormais la fragilité. Ou alors le dimanche c'est aussi la vie privée qui reprend pour un temps ses droits après une semaine où le travail a pu s'avérer intense. Des choses que l'on fait pour soi-même. En profiter pour retrouver un peu de sa curiosité à travers une visite d'exposition ou de musée. Un peu de musique, aussi. Et puis tout simplement glander, paresser, faire une sieste. Le droit à la paresse, le "repos hebdomadaire" des conventions collectives, celui-là même que Dieu en personne s'est accordé au septième jour qui a suivi la Création. 

Je vous sors des banalités, me direz-vous. Oui j'aime le banal, le neutre, la permanence de certaines choses simples. Il faut apprendre à faire comme tout le monde, puisque plus personne ne veut faire comme tout le monde maintenant.

Ne soyez pas trop cyniques dans vos descriptions du dimanche. Ne prenez pas des postures plus désabusées que vous n'en avez l'air. Vous allez finir par donner raison à certains qui rêvent de nous faire revenir au XIXème siècle. A certains qui ne voient dans ce dimanche qu'un jour perdu pour le "travail" et/ou la consommation de masse.

Il n'appartient souvent qu'à nous-mêmes que nos dimanches ne soient pas à la con.


----------



## tirhum (27 Décembre 2009)

coloquinte a dit:


> A certains qui ne voient dans ce dimanche qu'un jour perdu pour le "travail" et/ou la consommation de masse.
> 
> Il n'appartient souvent qu'à nous-mêmes que nos dimanches ne soient pas à la con.


Comme aujourd'hui...
Où la garde de nuit est finalement en journée...
Je pars donc bosser; profitez de votre dimanche... :hein:


----------



## NED (4 Janvier 2010)

r e m y a dit:


> Et dans le même instant je suis persuadé que des habitants de Maurepas se lèvent également aux aurores pour aller rendre visite à la "belle" famille à Charenton!
> 
> On devrait créer un site Internet d'échange permettant d'optimiser les trajets!
> Toi tu vas voir les beaux parents de la famille Maurepasienne à Charenton, pendant qu'eux vont voir tes beaux parents à Maurepas!
> ...





Fab'Fab a dit:


> ou un site d'échange de beaux-parents...


*BeauxParents.com*
_Echangez vos belles-mamans :_
Echange belle-maman Maurepasienne, 65 ans, blonde, yeux bleus, cordon bleu qui tue, fait de la marche, du bagout bretonnant avec un accent titi Parisien qui t'envoies chier si ça la saoule, se vexe facilement /////// CONTRE /////// Belle maman, un peu plus jeune, avec de l'humour, sur Charenton.
*LoL*


----------



## Grug (4 Janvier 2010)

NED a dit:


> *BeauxParents.com*
> _Echangez vos belles-mamans :_
> Echange belle-maman Maurepasienne, 65 ans, blonde, yeux bleus, cordon bleu qui tue, fait de la marche, du bagout bretonnant avec un accent titi Parisien qui t'envoies chier si ça la saoule, se vexe facilement /////// CONTRE /////// Belle maman, un peu plus jeune, avec de l'humour, sur Charenton.
> *LoL*


Ah murde j'échangerais bien, mais mon modèle est vraiment pas vendable.


----------



## bene44 (31 Janvier 2010)

Merci pour ces belles tranches de vie (sisi..meme toi Ned!!)


----------



## Lio70 (7 Février 2010)

Je n'avais pas encore repondu a ce truc. Probablement parce que je n'ai jamais considere que c'etait des dimanches a la con. Chez moi, quand j'etais gosse, mes parents me confiaient a ma grand-mere samedi apres-midi pour pouvoir sortir le soir.

Chez la grand-mere, on soupait avec l'arriere-grand-mere qui perdait deja un peu la tete: un bon spaghetti ou des boulettes bien herbees avec des frites. Tout fait maison evidemment. Ensuite, television (qu'on n'avait pas chez mes parents car ils avaient peur qu'elle m'asservisse). Pas trop tard quand meme, faut aller dormir. Le lendemain matin, elle dormait encore, moi je me levais pour aller regarder des classiques du cinema muet a la television allemande, que nous avions deja en Belgique grace au cable. Ces films me fascinaient. Et puis vers midi mes parents venaient et la grand-mere preparait un repas gargantuesque qu'il nous fallait digerer jusqu'au dimanche suivant, tupperwares a reprendre car il faut finir et "que ferait-on sans elle? on creverait de faim, vous verrez quand je ne serai plus la" . A midi, a la television, on devait supporter Jacques Martin que ma grand-mere nous imposait systematiquement bien qu'elle le traitat d'imbecile toutes les 5 minutes.

Mais ce que j'aimais encore plus, c'etaient les vacances scolaires a la campagne, chez mon autre grand-mere. La, les gamins du quartier etaient contents de me voir rappliquer de la ville pour escalader les talus, les descendre en glissant sur notre derriere pour rentrer tout crottes, explorer les bois, pousser ma cousine en chaussettes blanches dans les marecages :love: et construire une maison avec des briques abandonnees pour les chats errants du quartier. Et puis, il fallait rentrer pour midi, ma grand-mere me servait la meilleure soupe aux poireaux du monde, dans laquelle elle mettait du filet americain (!). On s'est bien marre. Et l'apres-midi, elle me conduisait chez ma tante et mon oncle jouer au Meccano avec mes cousins. Je revenais en ville une semaine plus tard, gonfle a bloc grace a l'air de la campagne.

Aujourd'hui, il n'y a plus de dimanche. C'est un peu tous les jours de la semaine qui se melent. Tiens, j'irais bien rendre visite a ma cousine. J'aimerais bien la repousser dans un marais juste une fois, pour voir .


----------



## kisbizz (12 Février 2010)

Plus le temps passe et  plus il me semble avoir que des dimanches a la con ... et les congés aussi .

manque des moyens, de volonté , d'envie d'être avec l'autre ? 
un peu de tout cela certainement .... et toutes les dimanches se ressemblent , longues , ennuyeuses, interminables 

je tourne en rond encore et encore et quand je ne passe pas la journée a dormir , je la passe de toute façon allongé avec un bouquin qui sera lu entièrement jusqu'au tard dans la nuit 

et clopes sur clopes  , tasses sur tasses de café ....


parfois il y a des exception , un repas de famille , une ballade avec des amis , un café chez eux   ou chez nous ... 
j'ai passé du temps mais pas du bon temps , il passe plus vite mais il ne  reste pas moins quelconque .... un dimanche qui ne laisse pas de souvenir , un dimanche qui passe directement a la case "oubliette"

dimanches après dimanches je me dit que je devrais bouger mes fesses, prévoir des "trucs"  , prendre sur moi et aller a l'avant .... oui ,  mais quoi faire  ? 

vivement le lendemain, lundi, je ne travaille pas mais c'est comme si


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2010)

Que dire de plus ? après tout ce que vous avez déjà dit  ?

Perso, le dimanche j'allais voir ma grand mère qui était sise dans la même ville depuis ses 12 ans en 1927, personnellement c'est bien d'avoir une grand mère, surtout si est elle encore vivante aujourd'hui, c'est pas mal pour se raconter des souvenirs lointains, même si elle a un peu tendance à vous infantiliser, vous prenant toujours pour un petit garçon...

Au moins avoir sa grand mère un dimanche c'est bien, mais une grand mère aussi vieille peut vous induire en erreur si vous l'écoutez trop car ses 10 ans c'était tout de même en 1925...

Vous n'avez pas idée des fois, je pense tout de même que certains le savent quand même, comme le mode de vie était différent 

Justement, récemment elle m'avait dit que par rapport à l'intelligence et roublardise actuelles ils étaient idiots à leur époque et que le premier but était de manger à sa faim...

Elle ne comprend pas trop comment peut-on ne pas vivre avec un smic supérieur à sa retraite, mais c'est vrai qu'elle n'a pratiquement pas de besoins de consommation...

Sinon, apprendre comment les gens vivaient dans son petit village perdu dans la montagne, et comment ils vivaient, et ce qu'il s'y passait, tout cela me parait magique de simplicité...

Je comprends pourquoi les personnes du 3ème âge et du 4ème âge trouvent la vie moderne trop étrange pour elles, et les lectures de journaux sur l'actualité ne cessent de les surprendre et de les perturber...

Je ne dirais pas qu'avant c'était mieux, mais différent d'aujourd'hui et je regrette "ça cartoon" sur la défunte "la 5" qui offrait des dessins animés de bonne qualité à côté desquels Disney c'est sans saveur et aseptisé...

Dans mon enfance, on marchait beaucoup en montagne, on allait au ski, on allait à la plage, c'est clair que la Côte d'Azur a tout pour elle, surtout le long de son fleuve portant le nom du département d'à côté,car autrefois le fleuve, c'était la frontière...

C'était surtout des plages publiques, des stations de skis pas très chères et des chemins de randonnée qui ne manquaient pas...

Je ne sais pas si c'est une enfance rêvée, mais ça y ressemble curieusement :rateau:

Je finis en disant que les samedis et dimanche doivent être des jours de joie et de détente en opposition au reste de la semaine


----------



## Average Joe (7 Juin 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Les dimanches n'étaient pas à la con, ils étaient à la campagne, chez le grand-père.
> 
> Aujourd'hui le grand-père est mort et la maison vendue. Passant dans le coin il y a dix ans, j'ai fait le détour pour humer la madeleine.
> J'aurais pas du.
> La maison est toujours la, mais 'le champ' est devenu un lotissement de maisons toutes pareilles, la route minuscule s'est vue gratifiée d'un rond-point pour permettre aux énormes quatquat de se rendre aisément au golf de luxe qui s'est installé à la place du moulin à eau et des prés qui l'entouraient, la place de l'église est transformée en parking.



Tu sais quoi ? 80 000 ha de terres agricoles disparaissent chaque année pour être convertis en zones pavillonnaires. Comme celles-ci se situent de surcroît en-dehors des centre-villes, elles nécessitent des commerces à l'extérieur dans des centres commerciaux (on ne peut pas se garer en ville) compte tenu du fait qu'il faut nécessairement une voiture (si t'es en panne, t'es mort ) et construire toujours plus de routes à la fois vers la _zone_ pavillonnaire et la _zone_ commerciale, donc sacrifier encore davantage d'espaces agricoles et naturels... L'autonomie alimentaire de ce pays devient de plus en plus limite (4 jours pour la région parisienne), bientôt il faudra importer la quasi-totalité de notre alimentation. Je crois que nous risquons même de voir cela se profiler de notre vivant. Je me demande pourquoi est-ce toujours aussi tabou chez les politiques : si je suis au courant du problème ils le sont aussi - ou alors parce que ce sont toujours les mêmes qui sont élus depuis des lustres , animés par la même idéologie : celle qui exige que les Français soient ou deviennent tous des petits propriétaires *endettés* (car a priori moins attirés par le vote à gauche de ce fait), c'était la théorie des années 70 sur le "rêve" pavillonnaire. Rien n'a changé apparemment.


----------



## Romuald (7 Juin 2010)

Tu as certainement raison, mais hélas tu es complètement hors sujet. L'idée du fil est de raconter ton dimanche à toi, de ton enfance ou pas, alakon (ou pas, d'ailleurs).

Une petite tranche de madeleine, quoi...


----------



## Gronounours (17 Juin 2010)

N'empêche, le lendemain du dimanche, qu'il soit à la con ou pas, ça reste le lundi


----------



## r e m y (17 Juin 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> N'empêche, le lendemain du dimanche, qu'il soit à la con ou pas, ça reste le lundi


*

et ce constat participe du caractère con de la plupart des Dimanches...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2011)

PonkHead a dit:


> En fait, j'aurais voulu des souvenirs d'enfance doux-amers sur l'air des longs dimanches de ces temps où les gamins ne les passaient pas devant la télé ou la Playstation, le tout sur l'air, et en référence/hommage, de la chanson de Renaud.



Mais j'ai dû faire l'erreur de faire trop long et pas assez explicite.


----------



## alèm (20 Mars 2011)

peut-être., j'ai fait un peu de ménage. une amie me disait que le dimanche c'était catharsis, elle faisait le ménage, ça lui permettait de faire le vide dans la tête, toute la semaine à instruire et faire autorité sur des adolescents, elle avait besoin d'une bonne cuite lilloise le samedi soir et d'un bon dimanche de fée du logis (aspirine inside).

moi, je n'ai pas de dimanche à la con en mémoire sauf les interminables repas de famille mais c'était dans ma nature : j'ai toujours su me distraire de l'ennui. C'est en grandissant que la saudade est venue me coller à la peau et pas seulement le dimanche.


----------



## Clemapo (22 Mars 2011)

Les dimanches à la con, c'était tout le temps parce que le dimanche c'est la veille du lundi et que je n'ai JAMAIS aimé le lundi  !

Bref, je me souviens de Jacques Martin, "incroyable mais vrai", "l'école des fans" (ma mère voulait m'inscrire... LA FOLLE !) je me souviens des séries télévisées, genre "Heidi", ça me faisait rêver de la voir dans sa montagne avec ses chèvres  !!!

Après, je jouais à ma maison de poupées, on goutait, on préparait les affaires et c'était déjà la fin du week end...

Le lundi matin, je faisais mes devoirs en catastrophe parce que, chacun le sait, le week end est trop court pour avoir le temps de tout faire, non mais !  :hein:

Et maintenant, les dimanches sont toujours à la con parce que je les passe à faire mon repassage..... :sick:


----------



## kisbizz (23 Mars 2011)

dimanche a la con dans les année '70

pfffff et encore pfffff , mais qui est le crétin  qui a décrété que , suite a une pénurie d'essence (ou la pollution? je ne sais plus )  ,  la dimanche les voitures étaient autorisé a circuler suivant l'immatriculation ?
un dimanche voiture  pair , la suivante voiture impair !!
et pourquoi mes parents , avec toutes les voitures qu'il possédaient n'avaient que des "voitures pair " ? 
et pourquoi mes grands-parents paternels avaient leur ferme a 5 km ???
c'est long pour une gamine de 5/6  ans !!!
la route était longue , le soleil tapait bien fort , mon frère pleurnichait et moi boudais ...
et puis on arrivait , la famille presque au complet attablé sous le porche et avec les cousins on partait a l'aventure dans les hauts champ de mais  , sauter du premier étage dans le foins ou embêter les animaux : combien de fois mon grand-pere nous courait derrière pour que on laisse tranquilles les poules , lapins , vaches et toro ? 
bah , on a compris seulement le jour que un toro trop énervé a réussi a se détacher et  on a couru se cacher dans la 500 de ma mère !!! 
puis le soir arrivait  ,  le frère de mon grand pere aussi avec sa carrosse tiré par les chevaux et il emmenait tout ce beau monde chez eux au village  ...


dimanche a la con anné '80

mon grand père n'est plus là mais son frère si , il a remplacé son frère et nous voilà dans sa ferme distante a 2 km plus loin  .
maintenant je roule avec  des motocross , mon père a coté avec sa grosse moto .
On y va  un dimanche sur 2 , l'autre c'est compet karting ou motocross ... je sais , j'était un garçon manqué ...
on a plus trop l'âge d'embêter les animaux ni de courir dans le mais ,de toute façon mon grand oncle n'a que des chevaux et son cher potager  .. 
non  , mon cher oncle , trente ans après je te répète encore une fois " même pas en rêve je vais monter dessus , il est grand , il me fait peur et en plus  il pue !!"..
tandis  que mon frere et les cousins étaient au  galops  moi j'allais m'ennuyer seule dans le potager faire razzia de   carottes et fraises en attendant que le cousin éloigné vienne me chercher  pour faire les cons en voiture ou en moto sur les routes déserte de la campagne .
le soir ensuite a table ,  notre bonheur a tous et surtout celui des adultes , c'était de taquiner et  faire rougir la bonne de notre oncle qui  était sa maîtresse depuis la mort de sa femme tous en s'empiffrant de sa bonne cuisine .


et aujourd'hui ,  dans les dimanches le plus ennuyées qui puissent exister ,  je me surprends  a penser a ces dimanches là que je croyais pourtant pas si joyeuses que ça .


----------



## r e m y (20 Avril 2011)

moi c'est bien simple, je viens d'envoyer ma demande de naturalisation Aztek!

(Y'a pas d'Dimanche dans le calendrier Aztek)


----------

